# htaccess mod rewrite



## Paspirgilis (20. August 2011)

Hi,
Ich kapier htaccess-mod-rewrite einfach nich 
http://www.meineurl.de/index.php?area=home&action=login&param1=value1&param2=value2 ...

soll zu folgendem werden:

http://www.meineurl.de/home/login/param1/value1/param2/value2 


Für jede Hilfe dankbar..
MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------

